# I like late Beethoven quartets, what should I listen to next?



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Listening to ops 131 and 132, I love it, what other music is like this, or moves on from this, or was the influence on this?


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Try the first Bartok quartet. He was influenced by op. 132, and you can hear it in the first movement.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Nothing's really like the late Beethoven quartets :tiphat:
Schubert's later ones have some of the same taut emotional drama, as do Janacek's.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Try the string quartets and quintets of George Onslow.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Brahms' string quartets as performed by the Alban Berg Quarett: they are truly superior in these works. Start with the second is my advice.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

you'll just have to accept that there is nothing near equal to Beethovens' late string quartets.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Listening to ops 131 and 132, I love it, what other music is like this, or moves on from this, or was the influence on this?


As others have noted, late Beethoven is sui generis.

That said, you might explore the Shostakovich quartets, if you haven't already.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Razumovskymas said:


> you'll just have to accept that there is nothing near equal to Beethovens' late string quartets.


Some of Brahms' chamber works are worthy contestants in my humble opinion.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Improbus said:


> Some of Brahms' chamber works are worthy contestants in my humble opinion.


I keep trying Brahms!! Where there's hope......


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

You might try some more Beethoven string chamber music. I like the five Cello Sonatas performed by Rostropovich and Richter. His early and middle string quartets are also very good. I like the Amadeus Quartet, but you may have a different group that clicks for you.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> As others have noted, late Beethoven is sui generis.
> 
> That said, you might explore the Shostakovich quartets, if you haven't already.


Funny, because I was thinking about Shostackovich' symphonies. There's a "stillness" in his music and also an economic use of notes which I find somewhat related to that of the late Beethoven string quartets.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Omicron9 said:


> Try the first Bartok quartet. He was influenced by op. 132, and you can hear it in the first movement.


Maybe you can hear it in the first movement a bit.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> Nothing's really like the late Beethoven quartets :tiphat:
> Schubert's later ones have some of the same taut emotional drama, as do Janacek's.


Schubert's too long winded esp. in the G major; Janacek too emotional to be a bedfellow of Beethoven, late Beethoven is classical style, not romantic. Poised, balanced.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Razumovskymas said:


> you'll just have to accept that there is nothing near equal to Beethovens' late string quartets.


It's not that there's no equal, it's not a competition. It's that there's nothing like it, it seems, like they're the end of a (very short) road.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Improbus said:


> Brahms' string quartets as performed by the Alban Berg Quarett: they are truly superior in these works. Start with the second is my advice.


I just don't see the connection to the late beethoven I'm afraid, op 131-135, you'll have to spell it out for me.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Try the string quartets and quintets of George Onslow.


Thank you for this interesting and promising suggestion. Are there any particular works you'd like to direct me to.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Since you seem to be more attracted to the Classical rather than the Romantic elements of Beethoven's late quartets, you might enjoy going back in time a bit and exploring Haydn's late quartets (op. 74, 76, 77). Their emotional world seems to prefigure Beethoven's late style in significant ways, particularly the sense of whimsy, wit and introspection.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm no expert on Onslow, but I do enjoy this disc by the HIP ensemble L'Archibudelli:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Since you seem to be more attracted to the Classical rather than the Romantic elements of Beethoven's late quartets, you might enjoy going back in time a bit and exploring Haydn's late quartets (op. 74, 76, 77). Their emotional world seems to prefigure Beethoven's late style in significant ways, particularly the sense of whimsy, wit and introspection.


It's years since I last listened to late Haydn - I've been focussed on op 20 recently, I'm gobsmacked by the new ones from The Chiaroscuro Quartet.) Thanks for mentioning those pieces.

The harmony in late Haydn is "square" compared with late Beethoven, and the rhythms aren't as surprising. I'm tempted to say that Haydn was better, bolder, in the earlier quartets (like some of op 20) - but this may be for another thread.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> I'm no expert on Onslow, but I do enjoy this disc by the HIP ensemble L'Archibudelli:
> 
> View attachment 96599


Cheers . . . .

I need to think about your DSCH idea, some of the very late quartets are interesting for me,


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> I'm no expert on Onslow, but I do enjoy this disc by the HIP ensemble L'Archibudelli:
> 
> View attachment 96599


That's one of my favorite Onslow recordings; it's great to have it on period instruments.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Michael Tippett's string quartets no. 4 and no. 2 (finale) are said to be modeled on Beethoven's op. 131.

https://www.naxos.com/mainsite/blur...letype=About this Recording&language=English#


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Listening to ops 131 and 132, I love it, what other music is like this, or moves on from this, or was the influence on this?


Listen to the piano sonatas starting with the Hammerklavier and stop after No. 32.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Schubert's too long winded esp. in the G major; Janacek too emotional to be a bedfellow of Beethoven, late Beethoven is classical style, not romantic. Poised, balanced.


I like the observation that late Beethoven remains fundamentally Classical, despite the originality of his idioms and forms. It's as if he invented Classicism in a parallel universe.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I just don't see the connection to the late beethoven I'm afraid, op 131-135, you'll have to spell it out for me.


Apart from being string quartets they are composed by Beethoven's rightful heir and with similar contrapuntal sophistication, are generally considered inaccessible and thus constitute a challenge akin to that of Beethoven's late string quartets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

Schoenberg's string quartets and the aforementioned Tippett would be my suggestions. Maybe Alois Haba.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

You haven't mentioned Beethoven's Op. 127 quartet. It seems to get less notice than the others, but it's as good as any of them and a favorite of mine. The introduction to the first movement is one of music's slyest rhythmic deceptions: hear it first, then look at the score, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> You haven't mentioned Beethoven's Op. 127 quartet. It seems to get less notice than the others, but it's as good as any of them and a favorite of mine. The introduction to the first movement is one of music's slyest rhythmic deceptions: hear it first, then look at the score, and you'll see what I mean.


I love it.

There's a reason I didn't mention it. I was in a discussion about late Beethoven years ago with some music journalists, and I said that I liked op 127 a lot. And one of them wrinkled his nose and said that it's not even late Beethoven. I was a kid, I felt devastated. When I made the OP that memory came flooding back, so I decided not to mention it for fear of getting a similar response!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I like the observation that late Beethoven remains fundamentally Classical, despite the originality of his idioms and forms. It's as if he invented Classicism in a parallel universe.


Lol! And then we have a something rich and strange in op 135.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Listen to the piano sonatas starting with the Hammerklavier and stop after No. 32.


Do you think any of the piano sonatas are ever quite as innovative as op 131, or indeed op 130/133


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I like the observation that late Beethoven remains fundamentally Classical, despite the originality of his idioms and forms. It's as if he invented Classicism in a parallel universe.


Lol! And then we have something rich and strange in op 135.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Listen to the piano sonatas starting with the Hammerklavier and stop after No. 32.


Do you think any of the piano sonatas are ever quite as innovative as op 131, or indeed op 130/133


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

..................


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Could this perhaps be similar enough?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mandryka said:


> do you think any of the piano sonatas are ever quite as innovative as op 131, or indeed op 130/133


Yes, I do. For me Beethoven's greatest music is found within those magnificent 32 piano sonatas....and they just keep getting better and better with progressive composition.

For me, better than the equivalent progression of the string quartets.

You don't have to think so.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I love it.
> 
> There's a reason I didn't mention it. I was in a discussion about late Beethoven years ago with some music journalists, and I said that I liked op 127 a lot. And one of them wrinkled his nose and said that it's not even late Beethoven. I was a kid, I felt devastated. When I made the OP that memory came flooding back, so I decided not to mention it for fear of getting a similar response!


That is very strange, indeed. It's in every recording of the Late Quartets, and it was an 1825 composition, which chronologically makes it a late work. Not to mention it possesses all of those great qualities that are to be found in his other late period works.

Hope you find something soon! I share your feelings about Beethoven's late quartets. They are my very favorites.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have never heard or read even the ghost of a hint that the Op. 127 isn't a member of the late quartets, and one in good standing!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I love it.
> 
> There's a reason I didn't mention it. I was in a discussion about late Beethoven years ago with some music journalists, and I said that I liked op 127 a lot. And one of them wrinkled his nose and said that it's not even late Beethoven. I was a kid, I felt devastated. When I made the OP that memory came flooding back, so I decided not to mention it for fear of getting a similar response!


That music journalist should have been reassigned to the food section or the police blotter.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> It's years since I last listened to late Haydn - I've been focussed on op 20 recently, I'm gobsmacked by the new ones from The Chiaroscuro Quartet.) Thanks for mentioning those pieces.
> 
> The harmony in late Haydn is "square" compared with late Beethoven, and the rhythms aren't as surprising. I'm tempted to say that Haydn was better, bolder, in the earlier quartets (like some of op 20) - but this may be for another thread.


This comment doesn't do justice to Haydn, that was clear to me this morning listening to LaSalle Quartet playing op 71/2 on Haenssler, of course it may be as much the performance as the music. It's a quartet I've never really thought about before.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

DiesIraeCX said:


> That is very strange, indeed. It's in every recording of the Late Quartets, and it was an 1825 composition, which chronologically makes it a late work. Not to mention it possesses all of those great qualities that are to be found in his other late period works.


I know, the context was when the Tokyo Quartet were about to release their recording, and there was a lot of excitement about getting the contract to write the booklet essay. Needless to say, the man who said that op 127 isn't really late Beethoven didn't win the business, despite putting in considerable effort.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Well Op. 135 obviously! My all time favorite string quartet.

Beethoven's late string quartets are IMO the pinnacle of the classical era and the string quartet wouldn't reach such heights again until Bartok and Shostakovich. Shostakovich's string quartet #9 is closest to a classical form, not to say that it is a spiritual successor to Beethoven but worth a fresh listen. 

Looking backwards, there are few things finer than Haydn's masterful Op. 50 string quartets in the classical era. Also much of Beethoven and Shostakovich's string quartets are appreciated through the lens of Bach. Revisiting Bach especially in the keyboard and organ works wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> I love it.
> 
> There's a reason I didn't mention it. I was in a discussion about late Beethoven years ago with some music journalists, and I said that I liked op 127 a lot. And one of them wrinkled his nose and said that it's not even late Beethoven. I was a kid, I felt devastated. When I made the OP that memory came flooding back, so I decided not to mention it for fear of getting a similar response!


Owkey,

So we have early Beethoven, middle Beethoven, late Beethoven and finally true hardcore very very late Beethoven :lol:

How dare you mix those two last categories together!! ;-)


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I love it.
> 
> There's a reason I didn't mention it. I was in a discussion about late Beethoven years ago with some music journalists, and I said that I liked op 127 a lot. And one of them wrinkled his nose and said that it's not even late Beethoven. I was a kid, I felt devastated. When I made the OP that memory came flooding back, so I decided not to mention it for fear of getting a similar response!


And that guy was a complete jerk. Just so you know you have lots of company. Thats the Late Quartet I would least like to have to do without.

Probably the closest near contempirary thing to a Late Quartet is Schubert's C major String Quintet. Give it a try.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I have searched for music that might match the quality of Beethoven's late quartets but nothing comes close for me. So to the OP the quartets are pretty much the end of the road as far as great music goes. I'm not saying I don't enjoy other music but it feels in vain to seek anything on par with Beethoven's last offerings. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> It's not that there's no equal, it's not a competition. It's that there's nothing like it, it seems, like they're the end of a (very short) road.


Mendelssohn Quartets take the late Beethoven's Quartets as their starting point


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Actually Luigi Cherubini wrote some nice quartets. http://https://open.spotify.com/album/6bOJkkb5KWhpnolHFYRkUh
...and also Sergei Taneyev a bit later...Doesn't beat Beethoven late quartets though (my FAVORITE Beethoven). You better get some action with Bartok & Shostakovich!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Mendelssohn Quartets take the late Beethoven's Quartets as their starting point


A pity then that they end up behind. 

But Mendelssohn's quartets are beautiful works in their own right. His Op. 13 is an outright tribute to late Beethoven, with some very deliberate reminiscences (and a hint of Mozart's G minor string quintet as well).


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> But Mendelssohn's quartets are beautiful works in their own right. His Op. 13 is an outright tribute to late Beethoven, with some very deliberate reminiscences ....


Yes, when I read the title of this thread, right away this wonderful work came to my mind -also in a-minor, written 2 years later than Beethovens op .132 - but by a 18 year old boy!!






Then also listen to Mendelssohn's last quartett in f-minor and the slow movement from Bruckner's string quintett which are also very "Beethovenian" - awesome works...






Gerd


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> The passages from the late quartets Swafford cites explain the differences: one from the Adagio of Op. 127 where the cello and viola parts cross one another every beat, the opening of Op. 132, four-part imitation with voice-crossing that would look like undifferentiated chords on one staff, the opening page or two of Op. 130 in which there are numerous voice-crossings and unsortable tangles, and a number of others examples. If we are thinking of the same passages in the Fifth Symphony, those motivic repetitions are consecutive, not overlapping.


Maybe this is behind what makes me so interested in the late quartets, I don't know. I know that when I listen to music I seem to enjoy the way voices interact.

I agree that the Medelssohn quartets are worth hearing.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Razumovskymas said:


> you'll just have to accept that there is nothing near equal to Beethovens' late string quartets.


That might be going just a little too far, but not much. My own love of the string quartet genre would have to include the Beethoven Razumovsky, also the sextet, but surely, many of the Brahms works, though not "superior" are hardly "inferior"?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Brahms wrote some music that one may consider to be like late beethoven


What?

.........


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

If it must be quartets and is not late Schubert, then it must be the Bartok quartets.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> If it must be quartets and is not late Schubert, then it must be the Bartok quartets.


The late Schubert quartets, especially the G major, seem to be a totally different species of music from anything Beethoven ever dreamt of. I don't believe that anyone thought in a similar way until Morton Feldman.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I have listened to A LOT of string quartets lately. There is probably nothing exactly similar to Beethoven quartets. But I do not claim that they are the greatest quartets. They are just one of several sets of excellent quartets, not necessarily better than other less famous ones (just my subjective opinion). I would recommend not only quartets, but also quintets and sextets. Start from the beginning, Haydn op 76 quartets, then moving to Mozart Haydn quartet, to mozart quintets. The Brahms, Schubert, and do not forget Schumann. Ravel, Debussy, Sibelius, Grieg, Borodin, Tchaikovski, Dvořák, then Janáček, Smetana, Haas, Hindemith, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Schoenberg, Kodály, Bartok !, Ligeti, Schnittke, Baczewicz. These are all the quartets I listened to in the last half a year and all are great, unique and higly enjoyable. But if you are looking specifically for another Beethoven, then I do not know, probably the Brahms sextets.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

This has been an interesting thread which I somehow hadn't noticed before. I was particularly intrigued because as a student when I got back into classical music it was to the string quartet genre in particular that I turned.

I heard some late Haydn quartets, Schubert's late three-and-a-fragment and (especially) Beethoven. I too wondered where to go after this, and like you pondered on who might have gone on to develop things from Beethoven's great late quartets. But in this 'first' phase LPs were expensive and my finances very limited, so my ability to explore further was also limited. 

Over the next few years I tried Mendelssohn, Schumann, Brahms, Borodin, Dvorák, Sibelius, Smetana, Debussy, Ravel, Janacek, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Berg, Schoenberg and Webern. Though particularly enthused by Shostakovich and Berg, and extremely puzzled but excited by Webern, I had to conclude that my answer to the question was that no-one had followed Beethoven down that particular road, and certainly not the arch-conservative Brahms, whose music (chamber and otherwise) I still struggle with 35 years later.

As other contributors to the thread have suggested, the thing I had to do was learn to appreciate the work of composers whose string quartets were not late Beethoven, and might not be very 'Beethovenian' at all.

Hindemith's mature quartets (Op 16, 22 and 32), Shostakovich's 15 and Bartok's 6 quartets are easily accessible and struck me at an early stage as coherent, satisfying and serious music for the string quartet (one wishes Stravinsky had composed more in the genre as his short works for string quartet are extremely good).

At about this time I began to be able to make more sense, and therefore enjoy, the work of that great iconoclast Anton Webern and of Arnold Schoenberg. Incidentally I found that Schoenberg's rather Brahmsian 1897 string quartet 'No. 0' and Webern's early 1905 quartet to be excellent introductory works, linking late 19th century style with their author's more experimental later work, a role which Max Reger's highly chromatic five quartets also played for me later on.

The string quartets of composers such as Zemlinsky, Bridge, Britten, Walton, Bacewicz, Kodaly, Ligeti, Kurtag, and Rihm (not by any means an exhaustive list) have subsequently given me a lot of listening pleasure.

There's also a great deal of interest and enjoyment to be had from the works of earlier eras: for instance the early quartets of Haydn, those of Mozart and of Boccherini, Onslow and Cherubini. 

TL;DR - Nothing is quite like late Beethoven, in my experience. That forms a mountain range which has no successful imitators. There are other peaks and ranges, like the Second Viennese School, Bartok, Kurtag, Haydn and Shostakovich, but you have to learn to climb them separately.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mozart was never far from Beethoven's mind. I'd bet good money that Beethoven drew a huge amount of inspiration for his Late SQs from Mozart's "Dissonance" Quartet (& from Bach & Handel too):






There are many other Mozart works that sound more like Beethoven to me than I often see acknowledged.

I'd suggest listening to Mozart's last 3 String Quartets too--the "Prussian Quartets"; though I'm not saying they sound especially close to Beethoven's Late SQs, as they're more classical, but I do think they had a strong influence on Beethoven SQ writing (along with Mozart's 6 "Haydn" SQs):






Haydn's SQs are likewise more classical sounding than Beethoven's Late Quartets, yet he was another major influence. You might explore Haydn's Op. 50 set:






As for the influence of Beethoven's late SQs on composers that followed after him, certainly Shostakovich, who's already been mentioned. I'd suggest having a listen to Shostakovich's 8th String Quartet, and his 15th SQ as well, etc.:










I also hear the influence of "late" Beethoven SQs on certain 20th century Scandinavian composers, such as Joonas Kokkonen's 2nd & 3rd String Quartets, & especially the Adagio of his 3rd:










Apart from Kokkonen, the influence of 'late' Beethoven on Scandinavian composers is a topic that I'd have to explore in more depth. However, off the top of my head, there might be an influence on Einar Englund's 4th Symphony:






and perhaps Allan Petersson's Violin Concerto No. 2 (& 7th Symphony?):






Although the Scandinavian composers were also heavily influenced by Wagner & Mahler.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

If I was to curate, and limiting myself to 10:

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85 (1893)
Ravel: String Quartet in F major (1903)
Webern: String Quartet (1905)
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2 (1908)
Stravinsky: 3 Pieces for String Quartet (1914)
Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91 (1928)
Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 (1938)
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima (1979)
Kurtág: Officium breve in memoriam Andreæ Szervánszky for string quartet (1989)
Xenakis: Tetora (1990)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> The late Schubert quartets, especially the G major, seem to be a totally different species of music from anything Beethoven ever dreamt of. I don't believe that anyone thought in a similar way until Morton Feldman.


Fair enough. I was just talking about subsequent works that can be seen as being in the same quality league which, almost by definition, would mean are very different. Why do you reject the Bartoks?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> . Why do you reject the Bartoks?


I don't.

.........


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> Listening to ops 131 and 132, I love it, what other music is like this, or moves on from this, or was the influence on this?


I think Berwald´s at times have the rapsodic freshness and unpredictabilty of them, also seen in the Berwald´s symphonies, but the overall tone in Berwald is more lyrical and conservative

https://books.google.dk/books?id=0b...U#v=onepage&q=berwald quartet a-minor&f=false


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> I think Berwald´s at times have the rapsodic freshness and unpredictabilty of them, also seen in the Berwald´s symphonies, but the overall tone in Berwald is more lyrical and conservative
> 
> https://books.google.dk/books?id=0b...U#v=onepage&q=berwald quartet a-minor&f=false


I'll try and listen. For freshness and unpredictability I think that Ferneyhough 6 has the same strengths as op 131

Not really relevant, but have you heard Christobal Halffter's second quartet, it has a huge quote from Beethoven -- I thought it was quite disconcerting the first time I encountered it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> I'll try and listen. For freshness and unpredictability I think that Ferneyhough 6 has the same strengths as op 131
> 
> Not really relevant, but have you heard Christobal Halffter's second quartet, it has a huge quote from Beethoven -- I thought it was quite disconcerting the first time I encountered it.


Concerning Berwald, he might be too simple, faced with such, more modern composers.

I´ve tried some Fernyhough & know of those quartet´s reputation, but in general I find those mictro-structures difficult to get into. I own the less intricate quartet works _Funerailles_ and _Sonatas _by him, and I once owned the 2nd quartet, 
https://www.discogs.com/Ferneyhough...String-Quartet-No-2-String-Quar/master/733703

but it´s been a long time since I heard any of them. Maybe the 6th quartet has broader lines among the numbered quartets?

I wasn´t aware of Cristobal Halffter´s quartets. Among the Latin Americans, the excellent Villa-Lobos and Ginastera ones are in my collection at least (plus a few more maybe).

Btw, concerning later Beethoven inspiration, there is of course *Rochberg*´s massive & impressive Piano Quintet, and his string quartets, 
https://www.amazon.com/George-Rochberg-String-Quartets-3-6/dp/B00000I904, 
all quite fascinating.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Erno Dohnanyi's String Quartet No. 2 is also worth listening to. It is an overlooked work that is surprisingly good.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Here is the Dohnanyi String Quartet No. 2 performed by the Kodaly Quartet.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Beet131 said:


> Here is the Dohnanyi String Quartet No. 2 performed by the Kodaly Quartet.


Dohnanyi is very good!


----------

